# Tyranids Rumours



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey there guys.
I am not sure if this would tie into the 5th edition thing or not, but I was into a GW store picking up some stuff and talking about how DE make my Carnifex hide in the woods. Due to the Agonisers being so nasty to them. The guy working there said "Oh just wait for it.... thats all I can say now, but wait and you will be happy". 
I have been looking around and have seen nothing that would seem to help my bugs out. So I was wondering if anyone here has heard anything?


----------



## Zeldrin (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Usaal,

I haven't heard a sniff. There is a few healthy DE threads kicking about on here which may help you out with an answer. I personally haven't heard anything about changed to the 'nids though. Maybe worth throwing this out to the chatbox to see if anyone has heard anything.

Zeldrin


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

hmm it seems either thats nids are getting boosted or the DE are getting nerfed more likely the second option


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the thought of DE getting Nerfed. Not that I am worried about them being too strong, its just that I don't play them.  and it would be fun to hear my friend rant about a nerf to em hehe


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Usaal said:


> I like the thought of DE getting Nerfed. Not that I am worried about them being too strong, its just that I don't play them.  and it would be fun to hear my friend rant about a nerf to em hehe


That's what you say now, but some people bitch endlessly about nerfs to their army. It can go on for months. >_<


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I haven't heard anything at all about nids. Rumours of DE rules and models persist but they don't appear on this year's release schedule.

Don't carnifexes hide in woods right now? I usually see them standing around at the back firing their venom cannon and barbed strangler.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Some people give em Scything Talons and take em as elite choices. I don't but I have seen it done.


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi i heard somewhere that they are planning to bring out a "Norn Queen" or something


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

It would be almost impossible to make a Norn Queen model unless it was by Forge World. I mean if Norn Queens ride on the backs of biotitans i dont want to imagine how big they are!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea my guess is more that this is based around the potential nerfing of the DE rather than Nid's getting boosted. Sorry to dash your dreams there.


----------



## Zeldrin (Feb 23, 2008)

I would have to agree with Jac, likely a decrease in power for DE rather (*sigh* they are ging to ruin them!) than a boost to 'nids (they did get one hell of a boost at 4th ed already).

Zeldrin


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Perhaps its as simple as changing the aganizer (or how ever its spelled) into a power weapon instead.


----------



## arhat (Apr 19, 2008)

'Nids are nasty enough as it is. Poor DE haven't had an update in 10 years 

Maybe I'll have to dust all them spikey boys off from the 3rd ed boxes back in the day.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

i dont know if anyone has posted this and its not really to do with the tabletop game , but they proberbly will be putting tyranids in the new dawn of war 2 game , i think itis a big mistake.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

You'd probably be the only one. Most people are gunning for them.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Usaal said:


> Perhaps its as simple as changing the aganizer (or how ever its spelled) into a power weapon instead.


why change it to a power weap when we have them already


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't know, I am just speculating at possible changes that would warrent the comment made by the GW staff. Something that would make my Carnifex's no longer need to hide in the woods from DE with a Aganizer. 
It could even be giving the Carni a Inv save.... not likly but with out information from GW directly I was just throwing thoughts out there.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

that would be nice, just a little one like termies......


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

why would you want to nerf the agonizer? sure it kills your big bugs but so do powerfists, of which chaos and loyal marines abuse and rightly so. your army has the possibility of taking an extraordinary amout of MC's in which case armies need to be able to combat that. i can honestly say that the agonizer is a b*tch to deal with but it is the equivalent of a powerfist. every army has their own version of it even your's, its called genestealers. the only differance realy is that you get squads of genestealer, we get 1 of these weapons per squad. likely what the store person was speaking about it the highly spoken about "run" rule that all troops will gain. making your army even faster if thats even possible.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh but I do deal with it, I hide in the woods and shoot the DE as they are comming at me, should they get into CC with me then I hope that the Carni's Tuff can hold em off for Hormagaunts to counter charge. or I use Gaunts who have without # to be a meat shield for my carnies and they come back after a whipe to reinforce my MC for those CC issues.

Oh and Pfists swing last in CC so I at least get to stomp on a few of them before I get smashed


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

sure, power fists strike last, reflecting the "fluffy" less technologically advanced weaponry of humans. honestly i still don't see the problem especailly if you have ways to combat the issue with out it being nerfed. the dark eldar are a dying army in need of a revitalization well before the Uber nasty tyranids get an upgrade. imho the tyranids are a force to be reconed with when used properly, so to be having issues with loosing to the DE seem's a bit Preposterus to me.oh and on the power fist note, after it hits how much of your fex is left alive? i doubt very much of it. about the same amount as when a agonizer hits it.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I would guess there is not much left, but honestly I have yet to have my Carni hit by a Pfist. 
Upon thinking about how the GW rep was talking well we were discussing the DE problems I have. His comment on changes to come could have been that the change was for the DE and now my Nids are going to be in more troubble then before, and I just took it to be a benifit to my Nids.


----------



## Chase.man259 (Apr 30, 2008)

Just my speculation but it could be that they are making 5th eddition MC rules effecting them by power fists diffrently.

Man I can't word this at all and i feel like an idiot. but if you get my message it could make sence.


----------



## CyDoN (Dec 21, 2007)

do Tyranids need a boost? :O


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

It might not be a nids boost. It could cover all Monsterous critters, such as Avatar, Daemon prince ect.


----------



## mykl_c (May 10, 2008)

Frankly I can't see a revision to the 'nids in the near future. Given the apparent movement on the DE front, perhaps your "informant" knew something, or perhaps he was blowing smoke up your nethers.

CyDoN - I'm quite happy with the wonderfully flexible 'nids at the moment. My only real desire would be to see 'nid MCs get to ram in the new rules! What else are my tusks for???


----------



## cmac (May 12, 2008)

*Changes to the Nid army*

Hi

Im an old player returning after a decade off.

Lost my old Nid army so im rebuilding now.

I understand that with 5th edition there will be some changes to the way the nid armies roll.

Won't monsterous creatures now not be able to fire both weapons and move?

Hence the sniperflex will now be less effective.

Im in the process of buying at the moment, though quite a few of the models will be armless until i see how things settle.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I hope they leave the MC move and shoot both weapons in, or I am just going to have a big breathing turret. 

Powerfists were not my problem with the Carni (as my friends don't use them actuly) I have problems with the DE Agonizers, they have a high "I" and can drop my Fex before I get to swing back.
Granted thats what DE are for, hit hard and fast but are like paper in the rain when you shoot at them.


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

DE are not getting nerfed they are getting upgraded can't you see they can't be nerfed any more then they already are! Nothing could or would make them worse. Nids are good just the way they are and so the chance of new nids that are hugely changed is 1-0 odds.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I do Agree that the DE need to get hit with a big old Stick of Upgrade. They have units that don't make sence in the new rules and will make even less in 5th I would imagin. 

With luck they will bring in a new wave of Fear of the DE with the new edition, and for the love of god some new Minatures!


----------

